# Aporte de planos planos para robotica



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2010)

Bueno ya que estaba recorriendo mi disco rigido encontre unos planos de un viejo proytecto no realizado (a lo viejo me refiero medio año) , no se realizo porque estaba por hacer ese proyecto y tube que estudiar para analisis matematico de 4arto año de la secundaria (como veran tampoco soy muy viejo) cosa que la sigo estudiando ahora ya que me la lleve a marzo directo  .

Estos proyectos los saque de una web que no me acuerdo, agradeceria mucho si alguien los reconoce y me dicen de quien son ya que yo no soy el creador de los circuitos (solo los pcb's), los pcb's estan creados mediante el livewire, espero que a muchos de ustedes que se piensen meter en la robotica les sirvan

Estos circuitos son:

Controlador de 4 motores paso a paso (pdf y controlador .exe)

Conversor a/d (analogico digital) de 3 canales (pcb, pdf y controlador .exe)

Interfaz de puerto paralelo (pcb, pdf y controlador.exe en d.o.s.)

Controlador de 3 servomotores (pcb y pdf)

Un programa de control de bits de puerto paralelo para 7 segmentos (.exe)


Espero que les sirva a muchas personas


Gracias a D@rio descubri que los circuitos que saque son de www.todorobot.com.ar . Los pbc's son mios nada mas


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2010)

Cambié tu tema de sección.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Feb 28, 2010)

muchas gracias, estaba a punto de hacerlo cuando descubri la seccion robotica jajajajajajaj


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2010)

hola. los circuitos son de www.todorobot.com.ar


----------



## zxeth (Mar 1, 2010)

gracias ahora modifico el post


----------

